# Dell Optiplex Gx240



## lilman4evur (Jan 8, 2008)

What kind of RAM sticks be compatible with the DELL OPTIPLEX GX240 motherboard? I would like to put (2x1GB) sticks. I don't know the pin either. Would any hard drive work with this computer to?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Your DELL OPTIPLEX GX240 only supports 1 gb of ram, 2 512mb sticks , 1 per slot. The type of ram the pc uses is 133mhz sdram. Also depending on the type of case I would imagine the computer should support any size hdd weather it uses 2.5" (laptop style hdd's) or regular 3.5" hdd's.


----------



## lilman4evur (Jan 8, 2008)

could you give like a couple of examples from newegg? I can't find one


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

I never realised how expensive old sdram is. but here a link to some, you would get two

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2855814&CatId=145

or

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820161630


----------



## lilman4evur (Jan 8, 2008)

i already have one 512mb stick in there from Infineon can I just buy one other 512mb stick or should i buy 2 of the same?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Sometimes you can get away with having two different sticks of ram. I would say this , buy one stick and if it has any problems or doesn't work then you could get another. I think it would be ok to mix ram seeing as how your using sdram and not ddr. Your sure its 1 stick of 512 and not 2 256 sticks?


----------



## lilman4evur (Jan 8, 2008)

yeah i got this pc from my dad's IT department and i just needed to add ram and a hard drive and a person i know said he'd buy it from me. when i got the computer and i opened it up there was 1 stick of 512 ram


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Well ok just make sure the next ram is a 512mb sdram 133mhz. And once again I'm sure any size hdd would work in it so long as its ide and is the right size depending on the type of case.


----------



## lilman4evur (Jan 8, 2008)

what does ide mean?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

the type of interface it uses, like ide or sata or sata2 and so on


----------



## wullie1972 (Sep 10, 2008)

hello im looking for some help on my ram issue i just bought 2x 512 sdram for my dell optiplex gx 240 both working but only if i put in 1 stick at a time it wont run on both sticks so i had to put in 1 of my 256 sticks along with my 512 how can i run both 512 sticks


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Since they both work sepeartely there probably not faulty. Make sure your bios is set to accept 1 gb of ram(there may be a ram setting for it somewhere. Other then that I'm not entirely sure as it should support 1 gb of ram.

What sticks did you buy? can you post a link to where you got them or the product page?


----------



## wullie1972 (Sep 10, 2008)

emosun sorry took time to get back to you mate family stuff here is the link from where i got the ram from but the price has shot up but same shop >>http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....o=CRX&its=S%2BI%2BSS&itu=ISS%2BUCI%2BSI&otn=4


----------



## wullie1972 (Sep 10, 2008)

i also went here and did this aswell >>http://forum.worldstart.com/showthread.php?t=1104 but it goes straight back to 256


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Ah I see , that is high density ram.

High density means a large ammount of cheap computer chips on the ram stick. High density ram is very cheap but in turn isn't compatible with alot of computers

Low density ram (small ammount of quality chips) is more expensive but is 100% compatible with any machine so long as it supports the number and speed. I'm guessing your pc doesn't support the high density ram.


----------



## wullie1972 (Sep 10, 2008)

thank you if i put in another 512 pc133 from another computer there is a possible chance they might work together as i got a 256 pc133 in with my 512 and is workin fine done mem test no errors


----------



## wullie1972 (Sep 10, 2008)

if that is the case it wont run on high density ram why is it workin with one in and not both if it cant run on high density then that would meen none of them would work but as both sticks work seperatly im back to square one ?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

The only thing I see wrong is that the ram is high density. Your pc should support the ram and the ram works seperately so thats my last idea is that because its high density it doesn't work when both are inserted.

Try disableing dual channel mode if it has that option in your bios.


----------

